# Refining Using Butyl Diglyme



## Noxx (Apr 29, 2007)

Butyl Diglyme is a good variation of the standard Aqua Regia method. You can achieve a gold purity of 99,99+ with BDG. Also, BDG is reusable. 
This tutorial will show you how to refine gold using it. 

Material:
-Butyl Diglyme (go there if you plan to buy some: http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=99)
-Separatory Funnel (Very very useful. Take a 2L funnel if possible.)
-Hot plate
-Gold Chloride (dissolved gold)
-Oxalic Acid or other precipitant.
-Standard PPE 
-HCl
-Water
-Scale
-Magnetic Stirrer (optional)

Here is the tutorial link:
http://goldrefining.110mb.com/Tutorials/BDG refining.htm

Questions or Comments: 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=5455#5455

[img::]http://i14.tinypic.com/4xzt7kg.jpg[/img]

Very pure gold achieved with BDG.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 27, 2007)

Updated ! If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask in the appropriate section.


----------

